# Bluemuda? KBG/Bermuda mix?



## DC3 (May 20, 2018)

Obviously this fits in both warm and cool season lawns. But since I love Bermuda, I'll stick this in warm season.

Story: I'm building/moving to witchita ks in a local community up there. They claim the CCRs limit the grass to be fescue only, but after reading them, they don't say anything about type. They don't want Bermuda because it goes brown in the winter and they don't want kbg because it goes brown in summer. But, all they do is sod up there, and if I'm not mistaken they sow kbg with fescue so they can cut the sod.

Question: I've been reading up on the idea of kbg/Bermuda mix, instead of a prg overseed. I'd like to seed both, princess77, and some type of kbg to match next spring. I feel as though it would have a lower water requirement overall. Has anyone done this? What are the drawbacks? I'm trying to get a hoc between .5" and 1" depending on the season.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@DC3 I can't be of much help to you, but I would select another bermuda cultivar if you decide to go forward with the plan, because P77 isn't known for cold tolerance.


----------



## DC3 (May 20, 2018)

@Spammage Yukon?


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Yukon is too picky with herbicides and with bluemuda it will be more challenging since you will be limited in what you can spray that won't hurt the Bermuda or KBG. Look at Monaco or Rio. Both are newer seeded varieties and supposedly have better cold tolerance than Yukon or riviera. I'm contemplating the same idea for my front yard.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

DC3 said:


> Spammage Yukon?


I like Yukon, but @Reel Low Dad brings up a good point. Monaco and Rio would probably be better choices.


----------



## DC3 (May 20, 2018)

I'm liking Monaco. Any opinions on KBG? Has anyone does this on the lawnforum before? How patchy would this type of lawn look?


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

DC3 said:


> I'm liking Monaco. Any opinions on KBG? Has anyone does this on the lawnforum before? How patchy would this type of lawn look?


I'm looking at some Barenburg True Blue HGT right now.


----------



## Durso81 (Apr 10, 2018)

One thing that may be a problem is if during the summer the Bermuda out paces the KBG in lateral growth and takes over the yard come winter when the Bermuda is dormant you may have a brown and green patchy lawn. Just something to think about.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

I started converting my common Berumda to Bluemuda this fall. i love it so far but don't know how the transition will go in the fall. 
there is another page i started but dont know how to link to
Kentucky Blue Grass and Bermuda - Bluemuda


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Durso81 said:


> One thing that may be a problem is if during the summer the Bermuda out paces the KBG in lateral growth and takes over the yard come winter when the Bermuda is dormant you may have a brown and green patchy lawn. Just something to think about.


I'm so confused by this concept. I understand the basic idea but then I overanalyze it as I always do. It would seem to me that every season but winter that the grasses would be battling for supremacy. In the early spring the KBG would be dominating and wearing a Toronto Raptors Jersey. But then when things got hot the Bermuda would be pushing back with a Minnesota Twins Jersey. And then in the fall the KBG would throw on a Clemson jersey and defeat all comers. How would you scalp in the spring for the Bermuda without destroying the KBG? And in the middle of summer how do you keep the KBG alive? I feel like when my wife explained how my son looks nothing like me but swears he's mine.


----------



## Durso81 (Apr 10, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Durso81 said:
> 
> 
> > One thing that may be a problem is if during the summer the Bermuda out paces the KBG in lateral growth and takes over the yard come winter when the Bermuda is dormant you may have a brown and green patchy lawn. Just something to think about.
> ...


Exactly, so you would have a patchy yard. There is no way to get a complete 50/50 mix some areas the kbg may be thicker and some areas the Bermuda will probably be thicker. Then when the Bermuda goes dormant I would think you would have a brown patch yard. Kinda of like a fescue yard that has been invaded by Bermuda. And then yeah caring for 2 different grasses seems like it could be a headache.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

My thought is to try and and if it works I have year around green if not kill of the kbg and the Bermuda will win.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

I would think that after the first frost, you'd scalp the hell outta your lawn and let the KBG take over for the winter/spring? Then do the same in Spring/Summer once temps get into the 80s?


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

My understanding of the mix was primarily to promote wear tolerance, especially on the cooler ends of sports seasons when Bermuda doesn't repair as aggressively. I didn't think it was for color consistency through winter, as the two grasses have different appearances besides just color. I think it would be tough to keep consistency in a home lawn without a good plan for scalping and regularly over-seeding like it was a managed turf field.


----------

